# horsefield tortoise dead?



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi guys I really need help, my 14 year old horsefield female tortois.. I got a phone call off my mam that my Penny had passed away ( I have never cried as much in my life) .. I got home as soon as I could, she was stiff, but one arm at the front and one at the back isn't. was stroking her and put her in bed with me and sat up all night stroking her head. It's now gone past 12 pm, and she's still warm and her front leg still isn't stiff. My mind is probably playing tricks and I thought she had.moved her arm. I took her to the vets at 10.30pm and she used a stethoscope to check her heart beat and she said " I can't say she's alive and can't say she's dead" she's still warm. For the past few week she hasn't been eating but drinking loads of water, I'm so scared and I don't even.know what's happening to my little girl if she's alive or not. Please help, thank you.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Being warm is no sign of life for a reptile, they are always the same temperature as their environment. You could put her under a heat bulb or soak her in lukewarm water, but if she still shows no reaction, she is most likely dead.


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

She was found under her light the way she was. I really can't deal with her not being here. I have her in my bedroom on my bed in a box and I've put my warm pj top with he. I don't want to bury her I'm too scared, she's my little gem. I can't stop cryinG


----------



## tortdad (Jan 28, 2015)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

This Is my little girl just the other day


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 28, 2015)

Poor girl, she looks quite sick in the picture.  Do you know what was wrong with her?


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

I took her to the vets about 8 days ago, they said everything was perfect. But they gave me antibiotics for her eyes as they were a little swollen. I keep thinking if I go up and stroke her she's gonna open her eyes  I'm only 22 and she's always been there, she was like my own kid, I cherished her so much and I still do. I can't believe it that she's actually gone to sleep for good I can't


----------



## phebe121 (Jan 28, 2015)

I, sorry losing a family member is hard


----------



## Jodie (Jan 28, 2015)

So sorry you're going through this. Best wishes for you and your tortoise.


----------



## Robertchrisroph (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish I could give you a hug. your tortoise deserves every tear. I'm sorry this happens.


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2015)

How were you heating and lighting her? UV bulb? What were you feeding?

Maybe knowing what happened would bring some comfort?


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 28, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. ((hugs))


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2015)

So sorry this has happened. It's always very hard to lose a treasured 'family member.'


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jan 28, 2015)

Im so sorry for your loss, its always hard to loose a family member.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 28, 2015)

So sorry you have to go through such heartache


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 28, 2015)

I feel for you. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## G-stars (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## glitch4200 (Jan 28, 2015)

Family is family big or small.. My heart goes out to you... :.(


----------



## Heather H (Jan 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2015)

So very sorry.


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss and pain you are feeling. ((Hugs))


----------



## Carol S (Jan 28, 2015)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet tortoise. .


----------



## AmRoKo (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm sorry about your baby. I can't stand when i lose my animal babies especially when it was to soon. It's always to much for me. @Tom is right in asking those questions, maybe we can figure out what went wrong?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 28, 2015)

I know sorry isn't going to make you fill better so I'm sending a big hug your way .


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

thank you all it really means alot I appreciate it. 

I have another horsefield tortoises I've had him two year, they shared an 5ft by 2ft tortoise table and had one side with shavings (no light - with a house to go to sleep) the other side is mud type stuff I got from pets aT home. 100w basking lamp in the side with the mud. Her diet was carrots, sprouts, cabbage, kale, dried dandelion, cucumber and I would put her in the bath every 2 days. Since the weather has been rubbish I haven't put her outside to walk around the garden cause she would get too cold.

I've just been speaking to my parents and I said I don't want to bury her and never see her again, is there any way I can preserve the whole of her body and sheLL and keep her in a air tight glass case/box? 

I've just been into my bedroom to give her a kiss and she's cold now,.but still her arm isn't stiff. 

I don't not want to leave her alone on her self


----------



## leigti (Jan 28, 2015)

ilovereptiles said:


> thank you all it really means alot I appreciate it.
> 
> I have another horsefield tortoises I've had him two year, they shared an 5ft by 2ft tortoise table and had one side with shavings (no light - with a house to go to sleep) the other side is mud type stuff I got from pets aT home. 100w basking lamp in the side with the mud. Her diet was carrots, sprouts, cabbage, kale, dried dandelion, cucumber and I would put her in the bath every 2 days. Since the weather has been rubbish I haven't put her outside to walk around the garden cause she would get too cold.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. as far as reserving her body you could see if there are any taxidermists in your area. Maybe other people have some ideas too.


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you. What are the signs of a passed tortoise? because something deep down is telling me she's still here, probably false hope. She's been "gone" 2 days nearly , she doesn't smell, she has no fluids come from any where, she has her head out.. Eyes and mouth closed. I'm probably just wish full thinking


----------



## leigti (Jan 28, 2015)

Without actually being there I cannot tell you 100%, if she has not moved into days then i think that you do need to except the fact that she is gone. Believe me, I know how hard it is but you must let her go now. her spirit has left and she is now free. she will always be in your heart. now you can give her body a respect full rest.


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2015)

a taxiderm is the only way to preserve the whole body. You can do a couple cheaper procedures to save just the shell, but it's kinda gross and I don't know if you would want to do it. 
If you really do think she may possibly still be alive, maybe take her to the vet one more time and see if they can confirm one way or the other this time. If she is gone, you do need to give her the respect she deserves and either get her preserved or get her buried, it's the right thing to do, no matter how hard it is and I know it's hard.


----------



## leigti (Jan 28, 2015)

I have heard that veterinarians in zoos often do an ultrasound to confirm that a tortoise has died. but from what you have said it really does sound like she is gone. As far as outward signs, Her body will be room temperature, and she will not be stiff. her eyes may be sunk in. I personally do not think I could save the shell either, you can bury her in a peaceful spot. You can have her cremated possibly. it is up to you but know that she had a good life and she was loved and that now she is at peace.


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 28, 2015)

She's alot colder than what she was, shes now stiff, her eyes don't look sunken in. I guess I'm just trying not to accept that she's not here no more


----------



## Heather H (Jan 28, 2015)

ilovereptiles said:


> She's alot colder than what she was, shes now stiff, her eyes don't look sunken in. I guess I'm just trying not to accept that she's not here no more


I wish I was there to hug you. It is so hard.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 29, 2015)

leigti said:


> Her body will be room temperature, and she will not be stiff


Every tortoise, dead or alive, is room temperature (unless you put it under a heat bulb) and both can be either stiff or not. 
But since she has shown no reaction for days, I don't think she is still alive.


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank all of you, my mam and dad are going to help me bury her today. she's going under near the rose bush. Again thank you all so much.

( I have also booked in for a tattoo for my little girl)


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I understand that is very hard to deal with. Best wishes to you! ! !


----------



## Randi (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. I hope the memories you two made together can bring you some peace and comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## Alana (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss.. She is resting now and it is great that you're keeping her memory alive by getting some beautiful artwork done.


----------



## pam (Jan 30, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## smarch (Jan 30, 2015)

Sending all the condolences I can for the loss, I'm 21, I know how much a pet can mean to you at such an age, they become the kid you haven't yet had, they are pretty much your everything. 

judging by how swollen her eyes were in the picture you posted she seemed very ill, i'm surprised the vet just gave you eye drops for the swelling and said she was healthy, because to me it seems like something that deserved investigating. Are you sure you trust your vets judgment? especially still having the one tortoise. That's strictly my opinion and concern though, feel free to ignore that if you so please.


----------



## ilovereptiles (Jan 30, 2015)

The 1st vets I She just seemed to have changed over night.that's why she got took, she went every 6 month for a check up also. The woman who said she was in perfect health was experienced in reptiles. So I really don't know, I wish I did. I want it Investigating but I don't want no one hurting her, I don't want no one to touch her, I ended up burying her beside the rose bush. I felt it was the best thing to do, I sat outside for hours in the snow talking to her. I miss her alot, will herby (my other tortoise) know she has passed away? He looked at me today, then just walked into his house (it's strange to me) he keeps laying where she used to also. I said to my parents, I'm just glad if she was ill, she's no longer suffering and she's at peace now. 

Thank you again and thank you for your ccomment


----------



## smarch (Jan 30, 2015)

ilovereptiles said:


> The 1st vets I She just seemed to have changed over night.that's why she got took, she went every 6 month for a check up also. The woman who said she was in perfect health was experienced in reptiles. So I really don't know, I wish I did. I want it Investigating but I don't want no one hurting her, I don't want no one to touch her, I ended up burying her beside the rose bush. I felt it was the best thing to do, I sat outside for hours in the snow talking to her. I miss her alot, will herby (my other tortoise) know she has passed away? He looked at me today, then just walked into his house (it's strange to me) he keeps laying where she used to also. I said to my parents, I'm just glad if she was ill, she's no longer suffering and she's at peace now.
> 
> Thank you again and thank you for your ccomment


It'll get easier, she can never be replaced but you'll develop a special bond with Herby. 
I'm sure he notices she's gone, but he doesn't feel what you do missing her. Tortoises generally prefer to be alone so he's probably just adjusting to actually having his own space. 
And (and people probably wont agree with me on this) tortoises can sense your emotions just like a cat or dog can. Sometimes I take out my Nank to sit on my chest, or burrow behind my neck, whichever he prefers, but of the times I've done it when i'm feeling especially down or depressed, he's just stand on my chest head stretched out looking at me, almost like saying "its ok i'm here" and I know that's far fetched but its different behavior than days I was in a good mood. So he probably knows you're feeling especially down, again my experience and many on here probably don't agree with the possibility, but I know my Nank's normal.


----------

